# Hurricane Wilma



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

My thoughts & prayers are with all (creatures & humans) affected by Hurricane Wilma.
Hope the poor creatures can endure.
Special thoughts & prayers go to our friends in Florida. 
Treesa & Reti ~ I pray all goes well for you & your babies. Stay safe.

Phyll


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Phyll, all...


Oh my...me too -

heard something on the Radio earlier about Sanabelle ( sp?) Island on the west side of Florida. I did not hear what exactly, but I have spent a little time on that Island, and any storm surge would make the whole of it under Water...it was settled in the 1830s I think, wonderful old Lighthouse and other buildings. Well, they have weathered many such storms over the years, but still...

And all the rest...

In my prayers...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Here we go again!*

Hi all,

Just to let you know, if you don't hear from me for a while (hope just a few days) you will know our power is out.

We will be busy boarding up and preparing for the storm as soon as daylight arrives.

As the track appears now, it will be passing between here, and Miami, but that track can shift North or South. Also, if the storm gets stronger or weakens on its way here that will make a big difference.

Either way we are expecting hurricane force winds, lots of rain and possiblity of tornadoes according to the weatherman.

The West coast is going to be feeling the full force of the storm, my prayers go out to those that will feel effects first hand, and all who are effected by Wilma.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for your good thoughts and prayers.
We (humans) will be fine most likely. But the poor wildlife that has no place to hide from the storm, newborn babies in nests in the trees, I can't even imagine what they will be going through.

Reti


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

For Everyone Down South,

My hopes and best wishes go out to you that this will be the LAST storm you have to endure and that everyone will get through it safely....you poor folks have had more than enough!

Linda


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Reti, Treesa, we'll be thinking about you and saying a prayer.

maggie


----------



## Baby (Oct 11, 2005)

*Baby*

Trees Grey, and all other's stay safe, and you will be back soon


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Treesa and Reti*

I'm sure you will let us know when all is well!

Our thoughts will be with you! I read that Wilma is losing intensity and I sure hope that's true!!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

To all those in the path of Wilma, 

Please take care of yourselves and be safe. It's been a horrible year for hurricances in the gulf coast region and it's been unrelenting 

Treesa, thanks for letting us know that your power might be out so that we wouldn't worry as much. Even so, it's still very worrying.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

It had been a terrible season for our members in the ocean side states. I will be glad when Winter sets in. Our thoughts and prayers are with all of you.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi There,

I just want to thank you all for your well wishes and concern

. It is nine o'clock in the evening and we have already had a couple of tornadoes in the area from one of the outer feeder bands of Wilma. It hasn't even arrived yet, and we already have some storms coming thru.

Hurricanes from the gulf produce more tornadoes than the ones out of the Atlantic. I don't remember but a few with Jeannie, and that was a category 3.

The house is boarded up, and all 48 pigeons are inside in carriers, cages, or other pigeon friendly containers. I have a few sitting in here in my computer room and they are cooing. (music to my ear) I have many out in the garage also, and it is quiet out there. As soon as I turn on the light they start cooing and some start fighting. I have my younger birds together in large cages and boxes (hens in 1 and males in the other), and my older couples are in carriers together, to reduce stress, and I couldn't bare to seperate them. I have 11 carriers with two birds each. My satinettes and rollers are in a large bunny cage and already have some nice wet "stress poops" 

I hear some more thunder, so I'd better go. 

Talk to you all later. (I hope)


----------



## PigeonSitter10 (Feb 18, 2005)

well hurricane wilma is...HEADING STRAIGHT FOR ME!with a category 2 and winds at 100mph.our old tree got destroyed.and before our newly planted one even settles it is most likely become a flying projectile.and today there is a hurricane warning.a tornado waring and a flood watch issued by the national weather service.i was in katrina(which ripped up my familys old tree)when it was still a weak hurricane.and now new tropical storm Alpha.no there is probably no global warming caused by carbon dioxide.otherwise we would fry but thats not the point.the earth is heating up or the sun.hope my bird makes it.in katrina she was screamin like a chain saw the poor thing)and than the power went out and didnt come back in til morn and my poor bird was frightend(the power returning in the morining in the next day was luck).i thought it was exctitng.no major damage.even though when we went to my moms friend house her house was flattend by HUGE trees.i wondered about the birds.they returned .they must have left and slept in the nearest holiday inn shutter.with the possibility of a cat. 3 from wilma now am just scared out of my socks.no possibilty of flood here i live 10 feet ABOVE sea level.and besides wilma already dumped her load.and and kill seven people.destroyed thosands of homes and now everythings ruined.poor poor people and animals.in the end it is the stray animals who suffer the most sadly.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for your good thoughts and prayers, everybody.
It doesn't look too good, but we should be fine. Luckily I live in an apartment building, so I don't have to worry about the flood. We have many young people living in the building who are partying big time LOL. earlier they were smoking on the emergency exit stairs and set off the fire alarm LOL. I love this building, makes me feel 20 years younger, wish hubby would be more understanding.
Anyways, same goes for me, if you don't hear from me, you know it's because the power might go out. Luckily I am not working tomorrow.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oct. 25th Tuesday.

Just wanted to let you know that we are fine. We had several partial power outages, and I was going to post last night, but the power went off as I was ready to post on pigeon talk, so I thought I'd save me a computer and wait until the power was stable again.

Reti is fine, she called me yesterday, but as expected she lost power. So she will not be posting until her building is back up. They had the stongest winds down south, and she said the neighboring buildings had windows that broke.

The rain finally let up about 4 o'clock yesterday, at which time the winds changed from hot to cold as the hurricane started to move out to sea, and a cold front came in. We cleaned out and dried up the coops and brought the birds back outside into their coops, all 48 of them. They were so happy to see their familiar surroundings, and went to chowing down like they hadn't eaten in a long time.

I was really thankful we brought the birds in as this category 1 storm turned out to be a cat.3. Our winds were strong (74 mph with stronger gusts) and we had 4 hours of pelting rain. It was nothing like Jeannie though, as that hurricane gave us a direct hit with 125 mph winds. The main coop was dry except for part of the floor, but the little coop was soaked as the rain came in thru the ventilation, glad my baby dolls were not inside there. 

I hope everyone else who had to endure, yet, another storm, did well. My thouhts and prayers are with everyone down South, as they suffered the worst. 

Hope this is the end of it, I'm tired and really don't want to think about this anymore. Well, not until next year again, anyway. Got to finish cleaning up the hurricane panels, all the pigeon carriers, and feeding bowls and cups.

Have a great day, it will be a better day for us here in Florida.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Treesa, 

Thanks for the update and I'm glad to hear that you/family and birds all endured yet ANOTHER hurricane down south.  I was expecting you to report damages to your house or pigeon loft when you came back but I'm happy that you didn't sustain any. Tried to find out the weather in South Bay online yesterday from a live up-to-the minute site, but it kept saying things were calm there with no weather disturbances I knew this was wrong though but I'm very glad to hear that you and Reti are fine.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Many thanks for the update Treesa. So glad to hear you, Reti & your pijjies are safe & sound.  

I do hope our other So. FL memebrs weathered the strorm without incident. Will be waiting for updates. 

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

HURRAH TOTREESA AND RETI. SO GLAD TO HEAR EVERTHING IS OK.

Maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks you guys for the well wishes.

I hope to hear from the others down south.

FYI, my coops are not only predator and weather proofed (most of the time) but also certified category 3 hurricane proofed.

While the rain does come in thru the ventilation areas, the coop hasn't moved from its foundation, nor has the structure been affected or damaged. We are replacing the roof as there is a leak due to roof "pitch" itself.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Thanks*

for the update Treesa! Am sooooo glad you and Reti are OK.

Now, we will keep our fingers crossed to hear from other Floridian members!!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Treesa, thanks for letting us know that you and Reti are all right. They showed apartment buildings with their windows blown out on the news this morning and I was worried for Reti.

Hope this is IT now for a good long time on dealing with these storms...you all must be so weary of them.

Linda


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi everyone,
thank you for your good thoughts and prayers.
It was pretty bad down here, but we were lucky too, could have been much worse. I am so glad we have our power back too. My building and the one next to us has no damage at all, which is a miracle, cause the rest of the downtown Miami area is badly damaged. 
I went out this morning and there is debris everywhere, broken windows with furniture hanging out, most streets are closed, just a mess.
When we moved in here, about a year ago, they told us the building has hurricane windows, I wasn't sure how good they could be, after all they are still windows, but, well, they did an amazing job.
There are still millions od people without power. Luckily there were only few causalties, so I hope the members we don't hear from it's just because they have no power.

Our member and good friend Yong, didn't do too good. She, her family and birds and critters are all fine, but her home suffered serious damage, her aviary was blown away and they still have no electricity, and it will take a while until they get it back.
Hope pigeonsitter is ok.
jessie is fine, talked with her on the phone, unfortunately the pigeon didn't make it. I will post about it on the thread in the emergency section.

Thank you again, everybody.

Reti


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Reti,
Glad your power has been restored. It's good to know that both you & Treesa were spared serious damage. I am very sorry to hear about Yong though. Being without electricity makes the situation so much more miserable.
I pray that all goes smoothly for Yong, & everyone affected, in their efforts to clean up & make repairs. 
Hope to hear from PigeonSitter soon.

Reti, have you heard anything about the zoo?

Phyll


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Reti and Treesa,

I am glad all is well with you two. I was thinking about our pigeon talk members in Florida when I was watching Fox news this moring. 

It is very unfortuante about Yong and Jessie.I am sure alll here hope that things get better for them and that Pigeonsitter and his family are well.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Reti, have you heard anything about the zoo?

Phyll[/QUOTE]


I haven't heard anything about the zoo. But considering that the zoo is much further south of us, there shouldn't be any damage.
While on my way to meet Jessie yesterday I was driving south and I noticed the further I went the less damage there was.

The Broward Wildlife Care Center might have a lot af damage, they are close to Yong.
I have to go back to work today so I will see if any of our furry and feathered friends have suffered from this hurricane.

Reti


----------

